
Dyson to build electric cars in Singapore - mavdi
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/oct/23/dyson-to-build-electric-cars-in-singapore-with-launch-planned-for-2021
======
olivermarks
Side note: James Dyson now owns more farmland than anyone else in UK.

[https://whoownsengland.org/2017/09/19/why-is-james-dyson-
hoo...](https://whoownsengland.org/2017/09/19/why-is-james-dyson-hoovering-up-
land/)

Interesting businessman

~~~
niccolop
Although I understand what you are trying to say, that is not accurate by a
long shot:

[https://www.msn.com/en-gb/money/homeandproperty/the-
uks-50-b...](https://www.msn.com/en-gb/money/homeandproperty/the-
uks-50-biggest-landowners-revealed/ss-AAvf4Yv#image=32)

Nonetheless, the hypocrisy of Dyson supporting Brexit and then setting up in
Singapore is not lost.

~~~
olivermarks
Farmland not land

~~~
niccolop
Yes true, misread your comment.

------
krrrh
Surprising level of disdain for Dyson here, which is consistent with HNs
renewed fetish for robust older tech that lasts forever. To me, Dyson is a
fascinating company, having totally changed the vacuum market by nixing the
distinction between uprights and handheld “dustbusters”. The V# handheld line
made vacuuming something quick (dare I say fun?), and easy to do a little bit
of almost daily, as opposed to a dreaded weekly chore. They recently announced
that they have suspended development of new plug-in vacuums due to the success
of the handhelds.

They are revealing as little as possible on the automotive front (easier to do
since they are privately held). This is contrasted with the Barnum and Bailey
atmosphere created by Musk rolling out a concept vehicle or new product every
6 months with no developed plan to take to market (see also Tesla roof tiles,
“full autonomy” by end of 2017, random tweets about pick up trucks, etc).

Dyson is bootstrapping automotive off of profits from their current electric
engine product lines and rumors are that they are pouring R&D cash into solid
state batteries, which would benefit their entire product line but totally
revolutionize automotive.

~~~
koreyb
They simply write Cordless Stick Vacuums on the Dyson site. Great product.

Model S delivered, Model X delivered, Model 3 delivered, etc.

Dyson is moving away from solid state batteries. No one has been able to make
them work at scale. [https://electrek.co/2018/02/15/dyson-all-electric-
vehicles-s...](https://electrek.co/2018/02/15/dyson-all-electric-vehicles-
skip-solid-state-batteries/) (FT article behind paywall)

------
hxseileah
I work in Dyson Singapore. News was announced today afternoon. So curious how
Dyson gonna find big enough land to build the factory in Singapore. Guess
government will support this. On the other hand, heard that all profit from
vacuum and purifier is transferring to EV. And it seems it's one of the reason
Dyson re-struct the bonus plan started earlier this year.

~~~
justtopost
So they're literally betting the farm on this one... bold, but I am skeptical.

~~~
floatrock
Arguably we're _all_ betting the farm by continuing to burn fossil fuels.
Electrified transport isn't a cure-all panacea, but it IS a path forward
whereas the status quo is a dead end.

Some billionaires are buying estates in New Zealand because they're scared of
coming instabilities and are looking for a place to hole up. Kudos to this one
for instead of tackling it head on and building adaptive solutions he can
sell.

------
zeristor
Batteries, batteries, batteries.

Everyone wants them and needs them, now that they’re being used in home
electricity storage. Production is ramping up, but it would seem that battery
production will be the main constraint for a few years.

My armchair expertise comes from watching a YouTube video on microgrids...

Mind you the world should be a better place, but there’s quite a few more
turns to go.

------
Zelphyr
I won't buy one. Their quality has dropped way down in the past few years. I
got one of their vacuum cleaners in 2005 and it worked great for years. Picked
up just about anything I tried it on. Then a family member decided it would be
good as a shop vac and that was that.

So I got another one around 2010 and it is terrible. It is flimsy, makes this
obnoxious screeching noise when you use the hose, and, worst of all, it has
very little suction power. I happened upon a relatively cheap Bissell vac and
that thing puts the Dyson to shame. I'll never buy another Dyson product
again. It's clear to me they've decided marketing is more important than
quality.

~~~
prolikewh0a
I got the Dyson Ball Animal in 2016 and it flexes as if it's made out of wet
cardboard when you pick it up. I expected much more for the price and would
never buy a Dyson again. It wasn't better at cleaning than most newer vacuums
either.

My $250 Shark Duoclean/TruePet is a much better value, has the same if not
more powerful suction and is solid.

~~~
justtopost
I sold mine for a gleaming 1970s polished aluminium relic, that has 3x the
power, cheap consumables, and will outlast me. I do not understand people who
buy a new vacuum every few years. Its a tool, not a disposible cup.

~~~
mantas
Because whose new vacuums die in no time. And I'm afraid to spend big $$$
because I'm worried those vacuums will die as fast. I might give Miele a try
though.

~~~
caw
Replaced our Dyson upright with a Miele canister -- it's considerably easier
to use, and picks up dog hair better. It uses more consumables but the combo
pack of a filter + 4 bags they sell will cover about a year of use. Overall
I'm much happier with the Miele.

~~~
Fins
Oh, yes! Certainly Miele. Built lake a tank and actually works.

Although Dysons do have a more futuristic look, but that's not the most
important part of a vacuum.

------
bodas
Seems like a bizarre choice. Why not build it over the border in Malaysia,
Indonesia or Thailand?

~~~
jimmydef
Fta with US. FTA with China. FTA with EU.FtA with Japan and Korea.

Pretty much almost every developed nation has an fta with Singapore.

------
bengale
Of course, Dyson supported Brexit to lower his import costs.

~~~
dpwm
If that was the reason, it wasn't the smartest move given the devaluation of
the currency.

I was of the opinion it had more to do with his company's fairly lacklustre
vacuum cleaners being exposed when they were compared under the ERP directive
in a way in which they didn't come out favourably compared with their German
competition. [0]

[0]
[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/11075490/James-D...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/11075490/James-
Dyson-suggests-leaving-the-EU-over-vacuum-cleaners.html)

~~~
ben_w
Given that the UK government has not yet settled on _exactly one_ specific
post-Brexit economic policy _in order to guide what they ask for in the
negotiations_ , I’m fairly sure that between half and 2/3 of Brexit
campaigners will be very upset regardless of what happens. It’s possible that
number will be higher, but it won’t be lower.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
I'm pretty sure everybody is going to come out of this exercise disappointed.

~~~
dpwm
Except, perhaps in the long term, those that want the UK to adopt the common
currency.

------
stupidbird
Singapore is so small that they could probably get by riding around in
electric golf carts instead of cars.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

~~~
stupidbird
It's a good market to start an electric car in because the range issues are
basically non-existent and the infrastructure is well-maintained, relatively
new, and consistent.

~~~
dang
That's better.

~~~
stupidbird
Considering it's also one of the most expensive cities to live in, there's
also a large market for the types of luxury items Dyson typically markets.

Though, I hope Dyson isn't looking to exploit Singapore's lack of labor
regulations (no minimum wage or overtime restrictions) to utilize cheap labor.

------
m23khan
those cars will be very expensive, be based upon their cyclone technology,
will scratch super easy and feel super cheap (basing on their vacuums).

